# 2ND Annual Fundraiser Race for the American Cancer Society in Portage In.



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would like to announce the 2nd annual race for the American Cancer Society Relay for Life.My wife and I participate in the Relay for Life walk it is a fundraiser that takes place on June 17 th it is an allnight walk.I am having a race in my homeon Sun. June 5th we will race 2 classes of tjets-skinny tire and fat tire classes,these are the same classes we normally run at my house and at Park Lane Hobbies in Dyer indiana.My track is a TKO roadcourse with trackmate power and timing.Lunch and refreshments will be provided by me and there will be doorprizes and raffles.Last years race was a big hit and we raised over $550.00 ALL proceeds will go to the american cancer society.Entry fee will be a minimum $20 donation.Also last year many hobbytalkers made donations of doorprizes and some sent monetary donations,it was a great feeling when people I have never met helped out with donations,and no donation is to small.Thanks and RSVP as soon as possible.


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*I am in Brother*

Anything you need monitary or otherwise let me know the Cashman slot cave can produce some exciting door prizes or raffle items.1 Obama express train can be added to the list.I know its not slot related but if any Train (ho) guys are out there this is up for the cause.
Bart


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*2nd Annual fundraiser race*

*While i can't be there ....you know i surely will be a supporter ! This is a cause near and dear to me and my family as my mother died from cancer and my wife is a 2 time survivor . Aside from the obvious Brownie just email me whatever i can do to help support ya . Now here's a challenge to all the rest of you hobbytalkers out there. Look around your family and friends and if you never have been touched by cancer count your blessings. But if you have anyone lost or surviving cancer please HELP support this cause and top last years $550 donation with cash or prizes to be raffled off. Regardless of what you give we all appreciate anything given . The American Cancer society thanks you as do i .



Bear :wave:*


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

come on guys lets get the donations going im going to donate some slot car bodys to be raffle off so all u ht please send cash or prizes hope u all do ty


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Got some good raffle prizes coming in.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm trying to work a deal to attend the event this year. I have a supplier 2 hours away from you that I am overdue for a visit. I hope to know something within the next week. If not I will be sending a donation and raffle prizes again.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I will be there. I have a skinny tired car that you can raffle off. I ran this car yesterday at your house. It was a rocket down the straights but was herky jerky in the chicane. The good news is that I have not tweaked anything on it. It should be better than last years raffle car and Eddie was undefeated at the hobby shop for about 10 months with that car. I will also have a couple of gift certificates from EL TACO REAL in Hammond. I will see if I can come up with some other stuff.

Peace,
Verbinator


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

desototjets said:


> I'm trying to work a deal to attend the event this year. I have a supplier 2 hours away from you that I am overdue for a visit. I hope to know something within the next week. If not I will be sending a donation and raffle prizes again.


Thanks either way.I hope you can make the race we had a great time last year.Everybody seems to like my track,its fast with just one technical part.Also the banked curves seem to go over big.It is always cool to meet fellow hobbytalkers in person.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't have anybody in my area that races so it's always a treat for me to visit another track and while I don't expect to be competitive it is fun. It also looks like I will be making the trip and so I need a set of your race rules. I like the skinny tires too but want to make sure I'm legal wheelbase wise, etc.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*rules*

hey desoto u can pm me or brownie your address and 1 of us can send u a set of rules ok ty


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

To the top.Its only a few weeks till the race,lots of room left and for a good cause.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Where is a good source for wheels/hubs that are legal for this class of car?

I don't have any that are remotely round that I can use. Unless you allow Vincents.

Looking forward to the event. I'll have some Comp t-shirts and hats like last year. Maybe a banner or two as well. Plus several cars.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jws has em.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Rick, I have the two $25 gift certificates from “El Taco Real” in hand thanks to Ray. The skinny tired auction car is coming along nicely. I ran it a bunch testing different bodies and it smoothed out the response. This car is stupid fast and should make the new owner someone to beat in the stock class. Paint and decals will be added to it this week. Looks like it will be white with “Dinner Bell #75” decals.

Peace, 
Verb


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

brownie374 said:


> Jws has em.


Does he have a website?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

JW ho parts on your search engine.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Also Dennis Rutherford at balls out racing


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks. I just placed an order with Dennis.

Do you have a picture of your track or a layout?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I sent you a pm.My track is 5ft 4 wide x 12 ft TKO shaped like a tubby the one end has 2-10 deg.banked turns with a connecting banked straight,there is 2 full length straights and a set of chicanes.Three power taps trackmate power and scoring.Track is fast and easy to learn.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

478 views and hardly any replies! Cmon guys!Week and a half before the race and we still have room.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I'll be there Rick. I am also looking for something to donate to auction off.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Bill see ya sunday!


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I've got 8 t-shirts, 4 hats, a banner and several cars to donate. Looking forward to having a good time for a good cause.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*2nd annual Fundraiser for the American Cancer Society*



desototjets said:


> I've got 8 t-shirts, 4 hats, a banner and several cars to donate. Looking forward to having a good time for a good cause.


SUPER TO HEAR ! Thanks for stepping up big time for the cause. Great example :thumbsup:

Bear :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

desototjets said:


> I've got 8 t-shirts, 4 hats, a banner and several cars to donate. Looking forward to having a good time for a good cause.


Very Cool Thanks! Still have room for more racers.Rick will have the long distance award.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sill have room for more racers come on out guys.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I just wanted to say I had a great time racing with you guys today. Rick has a fun track and a really good group of racers.

Thanks again and I hope to be able to do it again next year.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

It was great to meet you too Rick,anytime your out my way stop by.I want to thank everyone that came and all that didnt and still donated,We had 12 racers and 2 more guests ,we had some real close racing and with the donations and raffles we raised $835.00!! I also want to thank Desotoslots,verb,Bearsox,Joanne at parklane hobbies ,Sam for the raffle prizes, and everyone else that donated we would have never done this without you and I am already looking forward to the 3rd annual race.Thanks to all!!Rick


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Great cause*

All though my dad has had 2 bouts with prostrate cancer I thought this was a Great event.A lot of fun was had and money was raised for a good cause anything the cros can do to help out would be greatly appreciated.And just the fun and atomosphere was great Thanks Again Rick,
Your slot Car Pal
Bart(crosley)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

And Thank you Bart for your raffle cars and your donations and joining in I forgot to thank you in my last post.Sorry


----------

